# Huge TIFF Problem!



## strat0s (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi, i have a huge tiff file 1,5GB , its a satellite photo and i need an application to open this file. 
My computer is core duo 2.00 with 2gb ram.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

that is one large file, I am not sure if theres anything available that will open a tif file that large on a home computer. - but I am just guessing. What have you tried? 

try irfanview


----------



## dxj (Jul 31, 2007)

Photoshop CS2/3 should be able to handle it i would have thought.


----------



## jb_ (Dec 3, 2007)

The GIMP might too.

Edit: It's free, Photoshop costs.


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

i'd make sure your virtual memory is set high enough. if you are using photoshop you can set the max memory used by photoshop to something higher than 50% (default). keep in mind that the TIF file might be compressed as well.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Do you want a program to just view the file or do you need a full image editor?

Already mentioned, IrfanView is one of the best image viewers available and can handle large files.

For a free image editor close to Photoshop in quality that can handle 2gb files, try *Paint.Net*


----------

